# Uferzone ??



## Darven (25. Apr. 2012)

hallo, ich bin gerade bei meiner Uferzone angekommen

wenn ich die mit der gleichen Teichfolie mache mit der der Teichausgelegt ist (also mit dem Teich verbinde) dann kann ich nur Lehm und Kies einbringen 
*
aber *
die Pflanzen im Uferbereich wollen doch bestimmt mehr Nährstöffe als nur die aus dem Wasser, oder reiht das aus, wenn die nur 10cm Lehm und Kies haben??

das wäre für mich das einfachste, meine Frage ist - reicht das für die nächsten Jahre?

?:?


----------



## Lucy79 (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Uferzone ??*

Hi!  also unsre Pflanzen sitzen nur in Kies.. denen gehts prächtig   der SChlamm bildet sich von ganz alleine


----------



## Darven (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Uferzone ??*

Danke Lucy,

*Ufermatten-Böschungsmatten?*

kann ich auch Böschungsmatten für die Ufer "Schwelle" nehme,
wenn ich die mit Lehm und Kies einschwemme?:?
Sie sind billiger und sind vielleicht schneller nicht mehr zu sehen.


----------



## Lucy79 (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Uferzone ??*

Böschungsmatten sind ok, haben wir nur nicht verwendet, weil wir keine Böschung in dem Sinne haben    da wachsen die Pflanzen eigentlich gut dran fest


----------



## Lucy79 (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Uferzone ??*

..falls Du noch Teichpflanzen brauchst, wir haben gerade ne Ladung bestellt bei www.teichpflanzenzentrale.de, ich habe unsren Bachlauf/ Teicheinlaufzone begrünt....  der ist günstig und hat top Ware geliefert...


----------



## Darven (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Uferzone ??*

danke Lucy, der Link ist super und es ist nicht so weit weg von mir. habe gerade angefragt ob man auch vorbeikommen kann...


----------



## Lucy79 (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Uferzone ??*

na dann viel Spass beim Pflanzen pflanzen


----------



## Kröte (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Uferzone ??*

Ich habe mit Böschungsmatten gearbeitet, als ich meinen Teich gelegt habe und habe seither keine Probleme.
Hast du eine passende Lösung finden können?


----------



## Darven (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Uferzone ??*

hallo Kröte ,o)
ich mach jetzt erstmal soweit fertig wie ich kann....ohne "Kunst" und hoffe einfach mal, dass ich noch hinter den kleinen Unterschied komme zwischen Ufermatte und Böschungsmatte. 
wenn es jemand weiß, freu ich mich klüger zu werden!

aber allein die Art und Farbe der B-matte gefällt mir besser. Ach ja der Preis auch 

morgen bastle ich weiter und ich hoffe am WE bin ich dann soweit.

Kröte, hast Du ein Foto von Deinem Teich - mit B-Matte?? wäre nett


----------



## Moderlieschenking (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Uferzone ??*

Hallo Marlies,

Eine Böschungsmatte hat eine viel grobflächigere Struktur als die Ufermatte.

Wie schon der Name sagt ist diese eher für so Straßenbau geeignet.

Einen Kapilareffekt wirst Du mit einer Böschungsmatte nicht erreichen.
Gib doch einfach mal bei Google Böschungsmatte ein, dann siehst Du die Struktur der
Matte.
Dass diese billiger ist leuchtet ein, da ist ja fast kein Material drauf.
Feine Samen bzw. Sand wird Dir da mit Sicherheit nicht so gut heben (bzw. gar nicht) wie auf einer Ufermatte. Auch einen UV Schutz wird Dir so eine Böschungsmatte nicht bieten.

Auch bei den Ufermatten gibt es gewaltige Unterschiede im Preis wie auch in der Qualität.
Wenn Du einen Ufergraben baust, der dann regelmäßig über den Kapilareffekt vom Teich nachgefüllt werden soll, dann brauchst Du definitiv eine Ufermatte.

Es muss ja nicht die allerteuerste sein - in der Bucht gibt es ab und an auch schon ganz
gute Angebote - aber für ca. 20 m x 1 m darfst Du grob 100 € rechnen, aber die sind
dann auf alle Fälle gut angelegt.

LG Markus


----------



## Darven (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Uferzone ??*

hi Markus,
in der Bucht?? :?
ich dachte die Böschungsmatten wären was für Teiche.


----------



## mitch (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Uferzone ??*

@Marlies: Bucht = ebay ==> z.B. http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_nkw=...&tt_encode=raw&geo_id=33231&keyword=ufermatte


----------



## Darven (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Uferzone ??*

   
Danke mitch!  
lg Marlies


----------



## Moderlieschenking (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Uferzone ??*

Hallo Marlies,

jetzt hab ich selber grad gesehen, dass dort mit den Namen zeitweise kreuz und quer
hin und hergeschmissen wird.

Also für mich ist das eine Ufermatte:http://www.ebay.de/itm/Ufermatte-grun-65cm-breit-/350560204040?pt=DE_Haus_Garten_Garten_Teich_Zubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item519f043508


und das eine Böschungsmatte:http://www.ebay.de/itm/Qualitats-Enkamat-PP-Boschungsmatte-1m-breit-/350560186127?pt=DE_Haus_Garten_Garten_Teich_Zubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item519f03ef0f

Viele Händler schreiben einfach mehrere Namen unter ein Produkt um möglichst viele
Kunden anzusprechen - deshalb kommen oft solche Verwechslungen bzw. Verwirrungen
zustande.

LG Markus


----------



## Darven (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Uferzone ??*

Hi Markus,
und zu allem gibt´s jetzt auch noch ein Böschungsvlies - Ufermatte    

http://www.ebay.de/sch/iso.tex/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=

ist das die vollmilchgebende Wollmilchsau??   und ICH hab sie gefunden 

ist sowas o.k.?


----------



## PeterBoden (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Uferzone ??*



Darven schrieb:


> Hi Markus,
> und zu allem gibt´s jetzt auch noch ein Böschungsvlies - Ufermatte
> http://www.ebay.de/sch/iso.tex/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=
> ist das die vollmilchgebende Wollmilchsau??   und ICH hab sie gefunden
> ist sowas o.k.?



Ja Marlies, 

das ist teilweise schon eine Wortklauberei bzgl. einer korrekten Bezeichnung von eigentlich nur zwei verschiedenen Produkten. Die Händler verwirren natürlich gern.

Ich darf mich einmal selber zitieren wegen [post=362716]eines Ufermatteneinsatzes[/post] obwohl es dort darum ging ob ein Vlies nicht auch ausreicht.

Beide Produkte, die Ufermatte und die Böschungsmatte, sollten nochmals ganz 'rustikal' definiert werden.

Die *Ufermatte* ist die *dickere, zweilagige Matte*, quasi in Sandwichbauweise, daher auch teurer.
Die *Böschungsmatte* ist dünner weil *einlagig*.

Grün sind beide.
Pflanzen können in beiden einkrallen. In der dickeren Ufermatte aber besser.

Um optisch etwas zu kaschieren reicht die dünne Böschungsmatte vollends.

Für die Randabdeckung, insbesondere zum Schutz vor Eisgang im Frühjahr sind die unerheblichen finanziellen Mehraufwendungen für die hochwertigere zweilagige Ufermatte eigentlich vernachlässigbar.

Ich hatte mir Muster schicken lassen. Jeder vernünftige Händler tut dies.
Ufermatte von NG und von zwei weiteren Händlern, die dünne Böschungsmatte auch von mehreren, darunter war auch Isotex (dort hatte ich dann bestellt, letztes Jahr war es um über 20% preiswerter :?).
Von Isotex das ist wie beworben die Böschungsmatte, nicht mehr und nicht weniger, zu einem fairen Preis.

Wenn du nach Ufermatten googelst, mein Rat, vertrau nicht auf die Minipixel-Fotos der Händler, lass dir Muster zusenden.


----------



## Darven (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Uferzone ??*

@PeterBoden: danke für die genaue Darlegung!

ich habe mich am Sa. entschieden einen "Gartenteppich" grün zu kaufen 1,00€ pro qm. Er ist relativ dünn und für die Pfoten meines Hundes und den Winter völlig ausreichend. 

Wir mussten es teilen, weil es sich nicht so biegen lies wie ich es wollte. Ich werde es nicht mehr einschlämmen mit Sand und Lehm, dann so hoffe ich wird man bald nichts mehr sehen.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Uferzone ??*

Hallo Marlies,



> ich habe mich am Sa. entschieden einen "Gartenteppich" grün zu kaufen 1,00€ pro qm. Er ist relativ dünn und für die Pfoten meines Hundes und den Winter völlig ausreichend.
> 
> Wir mussten es teilen, weil es sich nicht so biegen lies wie ich es wollte. Ich werde es nicht mehr einschlämmen mit Sand und Lehm, dann so hoffe ich wird man bald nichts mehr sehen.



schade, dass Du keine Ufermatte genommen hast, diese liesse sich nämlich biegen und
hätte man auch einschlämmen können, ausserdem wäre sie dicker gewesen.
Mir ging es beim Teichbau auch so, dass ich möglichst wenig Geld ausgeben wollte,
aber dieses Geld für die Ufermatten ist wirklich gut angelegt.

LG Markus


----------



## jolantha (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Uferzone ??*

Marlies, ich habe Beides liegen, Ufermatte und Gartenteppich, jetzt nach 2 Jahren sehe ich selbst keinen Unterschied mehr, was ich wo verlegt habe ! Die Ufermatte war " übrig " und hat gar nichts gekostet , sonst hätte ich alles mit Rasenteppich ausgelegt.


----------



## Darven (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Uferzone ??*

danke Jolantha, ich setzt mich morgen an den Teich und trink einen , pflanz ein bischen und lass die Matte Matte sein............den __ Kröten ist es eh wurscht 

wünsch Euch auch einen schönen 1. Mai


----------

